# Sex is overrated!



## persian.toker (Nov 17, 2018)

That's it, I just think sex is good but not as good as today's culture has us believe. Often times, everyday tasks such as eating, going to the bathroom, taking a shower, smoking ganja, participating in a good conversation or doing your duties well, can be as pleasurable, if not more.

What do you think?


----------



## burrheadd (Nov 17, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> That's it, I just think sex is good but not as good as today's culture has us believe. Often times, everyday tasks such as eating, going to the bathroom, taking a shower, smoking ganja, participating in a good conversation or doing your duties well, can be as pleasurable, if not more.
> 
> What do you think?


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 17, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> That's it, I just think sex is good but not as good as today's culture has us believe. Often times, everyday tasks such as eating, going to the bathroom, taking a shower, smoking ganja, participating in a good conversation or doing your duties well, can be as pleasurable, if not more.
> 
> What do you think?


No. 

Unless youre an incel and its a rare experience, i could see how that view would makes ones day brighter.

But no. 

Sex is one if not, the only purely natural pleasure from both willing counterparts, not many things in life put you at a connection on such a deep level.

Unless ofcourse were just talking about frivolous, meaningless sex between 2 individuals whom are just in the mood. But thats still very enjoyable to most.

Hard to compare sex to anything really.


----------



## New Age United (Nov 17, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> That's it, I just think sex is good but not as good as today's culture has us believe. Often times, everyday tasks such as eating, going to the bathroom, taking a shower, smoking ganja, participating in a good conversation or doing your duties well, can be as pleasurable, if not more.
> 
> What do you think?


Agree 100% it's just not as good as your mind makes it out to be, the drive for sex feels better than the sex itself, eating is much more pleasurable and fulfilling imo.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 17, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Agree 100% it's just not as good as your mind makes it out to be, the drive for sex feels better than the sex itself, eating is much more pleasurable and fulfilling imo.


You guys arent doing it right or somwthing idk. Imagine only eating as often as you have sex, based on my asumptions youd starve lol. 

You cant compare sex to eating breakfast wtf.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 17, 2018)

Imagine valuing the very action that concieved and birthed you at no more than "doing your duties well" or "eating" 
lmao yall are crazy


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 17, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> That's it, I just think sex is good but not as good as today's culture has us believe. Often times, everyday tasks such as eating, going to the bathroom, taking a shower, smoking ganja, participating in a good conversation or doing your duties well, can be as pleasurable, if not more.
> 
> What do you think?


Sex is amazing and I'd give up smoking weed before I ever gave up on sex. I'm particularly fond of Persian rugs, @persian.toker


----------



## New Age United (Nov 17, 2018)

Idk grilled cheese it's kinda like cigarettes, when you don't have them you crave them, that's all you want is a smoke, but when you have it you kinda think to yourself damn, it's not really that good. Eating pushy for example, you see a hot chick and you're like fuck I wanna go down on you, but when you actually do you're like fuck this is a lot of work lol!!!


----------



## New Age United (Nov 17, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> You guys arent doing it right or somwthing idk. Imagine only eating as often as you have sex, based on my asumptions youd starve lol.
> 
> You cant compare sex to eating breakfast wtf.


The more you have sex the more jaded it becomes, you should know that you're the man on the block right. Wdyt that love never lasts, its bc the sex gets boring plain and simple.


----------



## charface (Nov 17, 2018)

Fuck eating,


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 17, 2018)

You need to get a PAWG


----------



## New Age United (Nov 17, 2018)

charface said:


> Fuck eating,


Crackhead lol!!! JK bro


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> You need to get a PAWG


Thos who know, know.


----------



## charface (Nov 17, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Crackhead lol!!! JK bro


Buttcrack maybe. Lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 17, 2018)

charface said:


> Buttcrack maybe. Lol


Would you grow cookie wrack again? 
Anything stand out?


----------



## Stealthstyle (Nov 17, 2018)

Sex is underrated if you know what you're doing.


----------



## charface (Nov 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Would you grow cookie wrack again?
> Anything stand out?


Not outdoor. It started to mold waaaay early and I fought it all the way. 

But, the smoke is really good and yes indoor I will run it. 

I git a few phenos out of 7.
A few were scraggly weak mutant bastards but again, the smoke is great. 

I was hoping the mutants sucked so I wouldn't want to grow them again.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 17, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> That's it, I just think sex is good but not as good as today's culture has us believe. Often times, everyday tasks such as eating, going to the bathroom, taking a shower, smoking ganja, participating in a good conversation or doing your duties well, can be as pleasurable, if not more.
> 
> What do you think?


You aren't doing it right then.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 17, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Sex is amazing and I'd give up smoking weed before I ever gave up on sex. I'm particularly fond of Persian rugs, @persian.toker


I like to smoke weed and have sex.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 17, 2018)

New Age United said:


> The more you have sex the more jaded it becomes, you should know that you're the man on the block right. Wdyt that love never lasts, its bc the sex gets boring plain and simple.


I don't think so. 


I've been monogamous to the same woman for almost 20 years. All that time with the same person and still a good sex life. I wouldn't compare sex to anything but sex. I can tell you to have a long and happy relationship aa good. sex life is needed. Frequency is subjective. 

I can also see how sex is rated being subjective. Libido. I'm sure some think of sex more than others. 

I get what you are saying though. At times we takes breaks. A break can lead to better sex.

Edit. I'm high. Took like ten minutes to type that.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 17, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> That's it, I just think sex is good but not as good as today's culture has us believe. Often times, everyday tasks such as eating, going to the bathroom, taking a shower, smoking ganja, participating in a good conversation or doing your duties well, can be as pleasurable, if not more.
> 
> What do you think?


*I think *that “today’s culture” has nothing to do with it and what *you’re *actually experiencing during sex has everything to do with it. If ur honestly comparing “doing your duties well” to be as pleasurable if not more than having sex then it sounds like u haven’t actually had good sex yet..


----------



## New Age United (Nov 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> I've been monogamous to the same woman for almost 20 years. All that time with the same person and stillsgood sex life. I wouldn't compare sex to anything but sex. I can tell you to have a long and happy relationship aa good. sex life is needed. Frequency is subjective.
> ...


Lol on the last statement. Ya bro it is a very rare occurrence but the very few seem to be content with each other after a long relationship, but surely you don't fuck every single day and still enjoy it after 20 years. That's rhetoric you don't have to respond lol!!!


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 17, 2018)

New Age United said:


> The more you have sex the more jaded it becomes, you should know that you're the man on the block right. Wdyt that love never lasts, its bc the sex gets boring plain and simple.


You’re right sex with “the same person” over years and years can become boring. It can be debated whether we as human beings are genetically designed to be monogamous or polyamorous. So far scientific studies are finding that some of us are and some of us aren’t. 
And that’s a pretty bold statement to say “love never lasts” isn’t it? 
Good sex, amazing sex, is incomparable to good conversation or completing daily chores etc. 
Haha someone’s not doing something right if that’s the case


----------



## New Age United (Nov 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> You’re right sex with “the same person” over years and years can become boring. It can be debated whether we as human beings are genetically designed to be monogamous or polyamorous. So far scientific studies are finding that some of us are and some of us aren’t.
> And that’s a pretty bold statement to say “love never lasts” isn’t it?
> Good sex, amazing sex, is incomparable to good conversation or completing daily chores etc.
> Haha someone’s not doing something right if that’s the case


And I am polyamorous, I think the whole idea of monogamy is creepy, I see people checking each others texts and fb messages, jealousy just doesn't make sense to me, I guess people would rather save face and be "seen" as civil than just be free and love freely.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 17, 2018)

I chase my ol lady around every day.
Not saying I get it everyday, but I try .

But my girl is a dime n she keep looking better year after year n I keep getting older n well not better looking .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 17, 2018)

New Age United said:


> And I am polyamorous, I think the whole idea of monogamy is creepy, I see people checking each others texts and fb messages, jealousy just doesn't make sense to me, I guess people would rather save face and be "seen" as civil than just be free and love freely.


Verity is the spice of life .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I chase my ol lady around every day.
> Not saying I get it everyday, but I try .
> 
> But my girl is a dime n she keep looking better year after year n I keep getting older n well not better looking .


To me sex gets better the more you know someone.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 17, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Lol on the last statement. Ya bro it is a very rare occurrence but the very few seem to be content with each other after a long relationship, but surely you don't fuck every single day and still enjoy it after 20 years. That's rhetoric you don't have to respond lol!!!


Not daily but still several times a week.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

burrheadd said:


> View attachment 4234890


Unfortunately not. Taking a T-break.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> No.
> 
> Unless youre an incel and its a rare experience, i could see how that view would makes ones day brighter.
> 
> ...


Not an incel, just some random sandni**er having doubts.

On sex being one of the most if not the only natural cooperative acts of pleasure, saying that makes you sound like you have never jammed with a band (purely natural, people have been doing it for millennia) or played a team sport.

There's something vicious about the urge to mate; it comes on strong and takes over you, then you have a few very good seconds and it leaves you hollow. It's bad for your health and reduces creativity (not the chase but the sex itself.) Sex is in a way an urge to create.

It is said that if lions had a god it would be a supreme hunter, if elephants did, it would be omni-powerful, there's a reason why the human gods are creators, the need to create is the deepest urge we have. Build something awe inspiring that outlasts you, with your hands, and then talk to me abt how sharing bodily fuilds is the best feeling ever.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> You guys arent doing it right or somwthing idk. Imagine only eating as often as you have sex, based on my asumptions youd starve lol.
> 
> You cant compare sex to eating breakfast wtf.


Looks like you've never had propper breakfast


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Agree 100% it's just not as good as your mind makes it out to be, the drive for sex feels better than the sex itself, eating is much more pleasurable and fulfilling imo.


Exactly my point but more eloquently put.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> Imagine valuing the very action that concieved and birthed you at no more than "doing your duties well" or "eating"
> lmao yall are crazy


What action? My dad not pulling out in time to avoid me? Nah I value that action very much. That was the first match I won against my dad


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 18, 2018)

What a stupid thread driven by somebodys feelings of inadequacy damn need a tissue?


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> *I think *that “today’s culture” has nothing to do with it and what *you’re *actually experiencing during sex has everything to do with it. If ur honestly comparing “doing your duties well” to be as pleasurable if not more than having sex then it sounds like u haven’t actually had good sex yet..


it is unlikely that I haven't had good sex. I have had more sex than I intended to in my life. and what I feel during, is that sex is good, but afterwards I compare it to other feelings I've had and I come to the aforementioned conclusion. the first time I played an instrument (not gonna say what in order to ensure anonymity) in front of a big audience (5000 people) and I rocked the F out of my solos, that was doing my duty well; can you honestly tell me the quickie I had in the after-party felt better than the show itself?!


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

Mad Hamish said:


> What a stupid thread driven by somebodys feelings of inadequacy damn need a tissue?


Daaamn dude chill. I'm just speaking my mind here. and just so you know, I am quite competent in pleasing my girls, it's just that I don't feel like sex is the best. it's pretty good though!


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Sex is amazing and I'd give up smoking weed before I ever gave up on sex. I'm particularly fond of Persian rugs, @persian.toker


thanks for sharing man. don't give up weed, sex feels better with it. and if you like Persian rugs, try having sex on a few rugs stacked on top of each other, high off your tits on Hash (that's the old school Persian way). cheers man


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> You need to get a PAWG


I have, quite a few. they;re not overrated IMO, sex is.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

Stealthstyle said:


> Sex is underrated if you know what you're doing.


The "know what to do" argument is just played out man. don't mean to undermine your sentiment but that's how I see it. what's there to know? you start with a warm-up, get going, find each other's rhythm and sync, say some silly shit you don't mean and remember to pull out.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> You aren't doing it right then.


you sure mate?


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> You’re right sex with “the same person” over years and years can become boring. It can be debated whether we as human beings are genetically designed to be monogamous or polyamorous. So far scientific studies are finding that some of us are and some of us aren’t.
> And that’s a pretty bold statement to say “love never lasts” isn’t it?
> Good sex, amazing sex, is incomparable to good conversation or completing daily chores etc.
> Haha someone’s not doing something right if that’s the case


I know this wasn't a reply to me but I was sorta quoted in the last bit, so, here we go.

have you ever had a proper conversation? 

look at the comments on this post, every other guy thinks I don't know how to have sex because of what I said. Let's not forget all animals have sex but only humans speak for fun, so chances are that good speech is harder than good sex. So, what makes you think you know how to have good conversations? what if you are just a conversational premature ejaculator? how do you know if those who find other tasks as pleasurable or more than sex, aren't just better than you in those other things?

and I said completing your duties not chores, fuck chores


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 18, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> it is unlikely that I haven't had good sex. I have had more sex than I intended to in my life. and what I feel during, is that sex is good, but afterwards I compare it to other feelings I've had and I come to the aforementioned conclusion. the first time I played an instrument (not gonna say what in order to ensure anonymity) in front of a big audience (5000 people) and I rocked the F out of my solos, that was doing my duty well; can you honestly tell me the quickie I had in the after-party felt better than the show itself?!


Well it seems u already know the answer to your own question. 

But to be fair you should have named the thread “*Meaningless sex is overrated”*


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Well it seems u already know the answer to your own question.
> 
> But to be fair you should have named the thread “*Meaningless sex is overrated”*


how can I know the answer to my question, if the subject of my question is YOUR opinion? 
nah man! all sex is overrated, meaninglessness is another topic all together. 
(btw the quickie wasn't meaningless, it was my reward for being a good boy)


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 18, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> how can I know the answer to my question, if the subject of my question is YOUR opinion?
> nah man! all sex is overrated, meaninglessness is another topic all together.
> (btw the quickie wasn't meaningless, it was my reward for being a good boy)


Lol. Ok. Well I’m not going to argue about the topic anymore. 
If u find there are sooo many other things in life that top sex then that’s very unfortunate for u. And on the other hand if ur not bothered by the fact then congratulations


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol. Ok. Well I’m not going to argue about the topic anymore.
> If u find there are sooo many other things in life that top sex then that’s very unfortunate for u. And on the other hand if ur not bothered by the fact then congratulations


cool man. how unfortunate for me that I have many things to enjoys in my life that can't cause me any heartbreak or give me any STDs.
cheers.


----------



## New Age United (Nov 18, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> cool man. how unfortunate for me that I have many things to enjoys in my life that can't cause me any heartbreak or give me any STDs.
> cheers.


People search the world for scraps of pleasure bc they have lost touch with the simple joy of being, they obsess over sex for the same reason they listen to loud music, it gives them a feeling of being alive, they have lost touch with the joy of being alive in itself. You are able to enjoy the little things just as much as sex, that indicates that you are not desperately searching for short lived pleasures, chasing the rabbit if you will, constantly trying to get the most pleasure possible and feeling bored or unsatisfied when that pleasure ends.


----------



## Fixed up (Nov 18, 2018)

Some of you guys smoke too much. Nothing better than great sex with the woman you love. It can easily put you in a great mood for whatever else you are doing that day. More importantly it gives you a closeness, shared bonding, and an intimacy that humans crave that cannot be replicated in any other way.

You guys that think otherwise have a frame of reference for sex as beating off. The actual act is the smallest part of the equation when talking sex with someone you love.

I would give up weed for sure before intimate times with my wife, it’s not even close


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

New Age United said:


> People search the world for scraps of pleasure bc they have lost touch with the simple joy of being, they obsess over sex for the same reason they listen to loud music, it gives them a feeling of being alive, they have lost touch with the joy of being alive in itself. You are able to enjoy the little things just as much as sex, that indicates that you are not desperately searching for short lived pleasures, chasing the rabbit if you will, constantly trying to get the most pleasure possible and feeling bored or unsatisfied when that pleasure ends.


cheers man, seems like we see eye to eye on a lot of stuff, glad to have found you


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

Fixed up said:


> Some of you guys smoke too much. Nothing better than great sex with the woman you love. It can easily put you in a great mood for whatever else you are doing that day. More importantly it gives you a closeness, shared bonding, and an intimacy that humans crave that cannot be replicated in any other way.
> 
> You guys that think otherwise have a frame of reference for sex as beating off. The actual act is the smallest part of the equation when talking sex with someone you love.
> 
> I would give up weed for sure before intimate times with my wife, it’s not even close


look dude, it's not like I value sex, or think it's replaceable! all I'm saying is that subjectively, I find many things to be as enjoyable (albeit in different ways than sex) I might be wrong but I don't think I've made a ridiculous claim.
of course beating off isn't comparable to sex, in many ways it's inferior and superior in other ways but on a grand scale of things, totally incomparable.

say hi to your beautiful wife for me, I hope you guys have a long and happy life together, never having to choose between each other and weed.


----------



## eyderbuddy (Nov 18, 2018)

As horny as i am, I actually agree that sex is "over rated"

imo culture today is too hedonistic. Sex surely is pleasurable and enjoyable in many ways... but not the end-all be all of all things like people generally seem to think

of course... some people live for it, others do it only when they care about it... but to each its own?

I think it's like music... There's a song and a sound for every person and many people will have conflicting views about what is and is not "good".


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 18, 2018)

New Age United said:


> People search the world for scraps of pleasure bc they have lost touch with the simple joy of being, they obsess over sex for the same reason they listen to loud music, it gives them a feeling of being alive, they have lost touch with the joy of being alive in itself. You are able to enjoy the little things just as much as sex, that indicates that you are not desperately searching for short lived pleasures, chasing the rabbit if you will, constantly trying to get the most pleasure possible and feeling bored or unsatisfied when that pleasure ends.



Thats a really depressing look at life. Dude loud music and sex arent evil. Are you 85 and living in the 60's?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 18, 2018)

You gotta stop masturbating so much, or you'll forget the challenge.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

eyderbuddy said:


> As horny as i am, I actually agree that sex is "over rated"
> 
> imo culture today is too hedonistic. Sex surely is pleasurable and enjoyable in many ways... but not the end-all be all of all things like people generally seem to think
> 
> ...


absolutely correct. I wouldn't throw around the word hedonistic on a weed forum though,JK  

But joking aside I think it is one of the many pleasures of life, and disagree that for most people it is biologically the highest pleasure.

cheers for your thoughtful response, most people just called me impotent and left


----------



## New Age United (Nov 18, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> Thats a really depressing look at life. Dude loud music and sex arent evil. Are you 85 and living in the 60's?


Don't take it too seriously bro. It's not a look at life, just the simple truth, I never said that sex and loud music are evil, there is no such thing as good and evil.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> You gotta stop masturbating so much, or you'll forget the challenge.
> 
> View attachment 4235145


why the ad hominem man?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 18, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Sex is amazing and I'd give up smoking weed before I ever gave up on sex. I'm particularly fond of Persian rugs, @persian.toker





persian.toker said:


> thanks for sharing man. don't give up weed, sex feels better with it. and if you like Persian rugs, try having sex on a few rugs stacked on top of each other, high off your tits on Hash (that's the old school Persian way). cheers man


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 18, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> why the ad hominem man?


In the land of Oz, a thousand pardons, allow me to rephrase.."I got stop masturbating, I keep forgetting it fucks with my hang time."


----------



## Skoal (Nov 18, 2018)

My sex is never boring or over rated. Add some kink my friend haha.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> View attachment 4235212


Oh! In which case don't stack em LOL. but if you like sex, you'd love it here in Iran.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 18, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> In the land of Oz, a thousand pardons, allow me to rephrase.."I got stop masturbating, I keep forgetting it fucks with my hang time."


Cheers man. You're alright


----------



## New Age United (Nov 18, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> Oh! In which case don't stack em LOL. but if you like sex, you'd love it here in Iran.


I worked with a girl from Iran, she was beautiful, I said to her one day "It must be a whole nother world over there eh?" She looked bewildered and said "no not really". I wanted to fuck her brains out but I ended up quitting soon after.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 19, 2018)

New Age United said:


> I worked with a girl from Iran, she was beautiful, I said to her one day "It must be a whole nother world over there eh?" She looked bewildered and said "no not really". I wanted to fuck her brains out but I ended up quitting soon after.


It kinda is and isn't. In what way did you mean "another world"?

Anyway, If you get the chance to bang an Iranian bird, "just do it". 9 out of 10 times it'll be the best thing you ever did with your D


----------



## New Age United (Nov 19, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> It kinda is and isn't. In what way did you mean "another world"?
> 
> Anyway, If you get the chance to bang an Iranian bird, "just do it". 9 out of 10 times it'll be the best thing you ever did with your D


Just the culture, from what I've seen in the media.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 19, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Just the culture, from what I've seen in the media.


ooohohoh  you'll feel like Alice in wonderland if you come by. completely different world than what you've seen in the media. if you go to the desert in the spring and get high on top of a sand dune that is slowly moving beneath your feet you'll and go visit big cities, stay with an Iranian family in the south, spend some time talking to the people, swim in the crystal waters of the southern islands with stingrays and dolphins(if you're lucky enough), you'll never believe a word of what you hear on TV.


----------



## Colasaurus Rex (Nov 22, 2018)

Depends on the quality of sex you're having.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 22, 2018)

Colasaurus Rex said:


> Depends on the quality of sex you're having.


Does it though? Really?


----------



## Colasaurus Rex (Nov 22, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> Does it though? Really?


So i have have an ex who was very good at what she did. Also nothing was off bounds. THAT sex was better then smoking weed or any conversation. But mediocre vanilla sex. To be honest.. not worth getting sweaty for.


----------



## persian.toker (Nov 22, 2018)

Colasaurus Rex said:


> So i have have an ex who was very good at what she did. Also nothing was off bounds. THAT sex was better then smoking weed or any conversation. But mediocre vanilla sex. To be honest.. not worth getting sweaty for.


I see your point. I had someone like that. But got used to it eventually. Still haven't gotten used to good conversations though.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 23, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> *Often times, everyday tasks such as going to the bathroom can be as pleasurable, if not more.*


LOLOL!! I must have missed this ^^ in the op.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 23, 2018)

Dudes fucking a dead fish for sure. 

I'm guessing she smells like one too


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2018)

sex is awesome, it's one of the few things i was interested in as a teenager that i'm still interested in....the whole having someone around your house, touching your shit, asking you questions, drinking your koolaid thing is what is over rated.......fuck me, now go home.....i'll give you a ride if i have to, but it would be great if you had your own car.......


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sex is awesome, it's one of the few things i was interested in as a teenager that i'm still interested in....the whole having someone around your house, touching your shit, asking you questions, drinking your koolaid thing is what is over rated.......fuck me, now go home.....i'll give you a ride if i have to, but it would be great if you had your own car.......


Agreed! Nowadays it’s easier to find.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 3, 2018)

Sorry but having someone hot cook me breakfast in a thong is a top 3 favorite thing in the world right after number 2 which is jumping her after I have finished the omelet.


----------



## persian.toker (Dec 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Dudes fucking a dead fish for sure.
> 
> I'm guessing she smells like one too


I'm fucking many girls atm. Still prefer playing ps with my mates to some of em. There is difference between quality and mundane sex for sure


----------



## cheemo (Dec 4, 2018)

the older I get, the less important sex seems to be. sure I enjoy it once in a while, but there's a lot of other stuff I enjoy equally, if not more than. 

like finding a meter of untouched powder snow in the mountains on a bluebird day, and tracking it up with my snowmobile. 

or catching a ten pound walleye and cooking up the fillets and cheeks on an open campfire.

camping in a tent beside my motorcycle along a creek or river, with nothing but the open sky full of stars and the sound of running water.

making music with good friends in front of an appreciative crowd of people. 

weed makes it all that much better.


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 4, 2018)

You need a long legged Italian in her 20s


----------



## persian.toker (Dec 5, 2018)

cheemo said:


> the older I get, the less important sex seems to be. sure I enjoy it once in a while, but there's a lot of other stuff I enjoy equally, if not more than.
> 
> like finding a meter of untouched powder snow in the mountains on a bluebird day, and tracking it up with my snowmobile.
> 
> ...


You just described my dream!


----------



## persian.toker (Dec 5, 2018)

wizard cabbage said:


> You need a long legged Italian in her 20s


By the looks of it, you need a long legged Italian in her 20s man JK


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 5, 2018)

I have one


----------



## cheemo (Dec 5, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> You just described my dream!


I wish for you that someday your dream will be realized. peace be with you!


----------



## persian.toker (Dec 6, 2018)

wizard cabbage said:


> I have one


Give her my best


----------



## wizard cabbage (Dec 6, 2018)

Hope you find one even prettier than mine .


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 17, 2018)

persian.toker said:


> I'm fucking many girls atm. Still prefer playing ps with my mates to some of em. There is difference between quality and mundane sex for sure


...still reckon someone’s doing something wrong , or maybe even not at all


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 18, 2018)

i've had some crappy sex....definitely would pass on it with those particular girls again....if you ain't into it, why bother? i show a little enthusiasm....do the same.....


----------



## resinhead (Jan 7, 2019)

persian.toker said:


> you sure mate?


Yes. Because you keep mentioning how quick you are. The goal is to bring pleasure to your partner. Do you understand that? Because it’s better to give... that’s where the joy is.

Everything is what you make it to be.


Edit: it’s not over rated but media is portraying it as something it is not


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 8, 2019)

This thread was difficult to masturbate to...


----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2019)

My problem is the type of girl that ticks all the right boxes stopped being in my league 20 years ago.


This guy though

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/jacob-zumas-24-year-old-fiancee-joins-twitter-calls-him-fresh-and-fit-20190108


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> *My problem is the type of girl that ticks all the right boxes stopped being in my league 20 years ago.*


???


----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2019)

I used my body hard...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 8, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> ???


Foreplay in some countries.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BsUUc_hn2hS/?utm_source=ig_embed

She has a hard body.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 19, 2019)

“To feel aroused is to feel alive. Having great sex is like taking in huge lungfuls of fresh air, essential to your body, essential to your health, and essential to your life.”


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sex is awesome, it's one of the few things i was interested in as a teenager that i'm still interested in....the whole having someone around your house, touching your shit, asking you questions, drinking your koolaid thing is what is over rated.......fuck me, now go home.....i'll give you a ride if i have to, but it would be great if you had your own car.......


I had a room mate many moons ago that ised to always say "turn into a pizza or leave" after he banged some bar rats.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 22, 2019)

Sex after a couple dabs rules.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 23, 2019)

If sex is overrated, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Grow24/7 (Feb 2, 2019)

persian.toker said:


> That's it, I just think sex is good but not as good as today's culture has us believe. Often times, everyday tasks such as eating, going to the bathroom, taking a shower, smoking ganja, participating in a good conversation or doing your duties well, can be as pleasurable, if not more.
> 
> What do you think?


Growing the dank


----------



## Grow24/7 (Feb 2, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Sex after a couple dabs rules.


Try on mushrooms really crazy


----------



## brewbeer (Feb 8, 2019)

Or LSD.


----------



## Skoal (Feb 8, 2019)

Ya’ll need to add the toys in the bedroom haha.


----------



## charface (Feb 8, 2019)

Ya'll dudes spreading some gash up in this mug or what?


----------



## tweakdragon (Mar 21, 2019)

persian.toker said:


> That's it, I just think sex is good but not as good as today's culture has us believe. Often times, everyday tasks such as eating, going to the bathroom, taking a shower, smoking ganja, participating in a good conversation or doing your duties well, can be as pleasurable, if not more.
> 
> What do you think?


Ever fucked someone while they smoked from a bong


----------



## tweakdragon (Mar 21, 2019)

charface said:


> Ya'll dudes spreading some gash up in this mug or what?


Nah. It's all dash.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

tweakdragon said:


> Ever fucked someone while they smoked from a bong


statement or question......? 
see that ^
that's a question mark...a type of punctuation...


----------



## tweakdragon (Mar 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> statement or question......?
> see that ^
> that's a question mark...a type of punctuation...


No one likes a nazi. Suck the trichomes off my chest.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

tweakdragon said:


> No one likes a nazi. Suck the trichomes off my chest.


they're all clear, you need at least another month...and some cal-mag


----------



## tweakdragon (Mar 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're all clear, you need at least another month...and some cal-mag


Oh not that chest. The ass chest.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

tweakdragon said:


> Oh not that chest. The ass chest.


that's even further out...and looks like it needs some spinosad


----------



## tweakdragon (Mar 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's even further out...and looks like it needs some spinosad


She's a quicker budder. dripping wet 6wks.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2019)

tweakdragon said:


> She's a quicker budder. dripping wet 6wks.


the you need to take a shower


----------



## tweakdragon (Mar 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the you need to take a shower


*Then


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2019)

w/e...now, then...


----------



## tweakdragon (Mar 25, 2019)

Whatever indeed


----------



## Majed39 (Dec 25, 2020)

Lol, man, sex is divine.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Dec 25, 2020)

You're doing it wrong. Sex is Drugs you make yourself.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 25, 2020)

eww cooties


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 25, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> eww cooties




SH420


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 25, 2020)

persian.toker said:


> That's it, I just think sex is good but not as good as today's culture has us believe. Often times, everyday tasks such as eating, going to the bathroom, taking a shower, smoking ganja, participating in a good conversation or doing your duties well, can be as pleasurable, if not more.
> 
> What do you think?


Sounds like someone who hasn't been laid in awhile trying to convince themselves they're not missing out.

Enjoy your shower, lol.


----------



## Majed39 (Dec 26, 2020)

Lol, man, sex is divine. I can't live without sex for more than a month. It was hard to find a sex partner during the quarantine, so I bought sex toys that I saw here http://www.camsvids.tv/categories/toys/ . I like to shove a dick in my ass. Probably someone will laugh and say that I am gay. But a straight person can do that. I'm glad there are alternatives now for pleasure.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 26, 2020)

Majed39 said:


> I can't live without sex for more than a month


Male or Female?, we are here to help.


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Dec 26, 2020)

Two old men are sitting around shooting the shit. One old guy ask the other, "So how's your sex life?"

"I'm having that Social Security sex these days" He answered.

"You know, I get a little each month, but it isn't enough to live on."


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Dec 26, 2020)

So if it was life or death, you could do one last thing, eat and live , or sex and probably die, which do you chose?


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 26, 2020)

Do women actually orgasm? I'm asking for a friend


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 26, 2020)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> So if it was life or death, you could do one last thing, eat and live , or sex and probably die, which do you chose?


What a stupid question.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 26, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Do women actually orgasm? I'm asking for a friend


Of course, but you gotta know what you're doing.


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 26, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Of course, but you gotta know what you're doing.


Who has to know what they are doing? I have no idea. you know....what to tell my friend.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Magicbeanz007 (Dec 27, 2020)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Sex is amazing and I'd give up smoking weed before I ever gave up on sex. I'm particularly fond of Persian rugs, @persian.toker


would give up the person trying to change me and make me stop smoking weed, cause obviously not the right person to be with me!


----------



## Magicbeanz007 (Dec 27, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Do women actually orgasm? I'm asking for a friend


not by him apparently


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 27, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4779309


I gotta give it to ya. That was good.


----------



## bodderz (Mar 5, 2021)

Weed>Porn>then Sex =


----------



## GloryB (Mar 28, 2021)

Proof bad stanky pussy can turn a man.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 28, 2021)

GloryB said:


> Proof bad stanky pussy can turn a man.


Can turn a man into............................................a monkey? A human robot? A priest?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 10, 2021)

sex is as good as the effort you put into it.


----------



## shattascam (May 7, 2021)

I feel like it's always people who have had sex a lot who say it's overrated. It's like a rich person saying there's more to life than money lol. I'm 27 and have had sex three times because i'm ugly. Haven't even had enough to have an educated opinion. For literal fucks sake, if you have sex just be grateful for that! When i am so lucky, and/or beautiful enough, i sure will...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

shattascam said:


> I feel like it's always people who have had sex a lot who say it's overrated. It's like a rich person saying there's more to life than money lol. I'm 27 and have had sex three times because i'm ugly. Haven't even had enough to have an educated opinion. For literal fucks sake, if you have sex just be grateful for that! When i am so lucky, and/or beautiful enough, i sure will...


Sex is how you are indoctrinated into consumerism. It becomes a domestic chore for you and wife after decades together. Then the truth prevails if honest relationship. Meeting each others primal instinct for the benefit of domesticated life.


----------



## shattascam (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sex is how you are indoctrinated into consumerism. It becomes a domestic chore for you and wife after decades together. Then the truth prevails if honest relationship. Meeting each others primal instinct for the benefit of domesticated life.


It's a thing of this material world in the end. I think it can have a spiritual element ideally with a connection but most people don't get to that level. Materialistic, why, because as a man before you can get the sex you need the job, then the money, honey, then the shag pad, then any other shit (imo gen Z is even more materialistic, i'm gen X) and none of that is even a guarantee because sorry to say its not what's on the inside that counts. Everything i have seen particularly in college supports that. Cardboard personality, model looks = sex, beautiful on the inside. ugly on the outside = nada.

I doubt I can ever turn it around now. What am i gonna do tell a girl i'm almost 30 and have boned less than most 19 year olds? The soul curdling despair is y i'm a cannabis addict. Well one of the reasons anyway. The other reasons are i don't wanna take big pharma medz. They break yo dick


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

shattascam said:


> It's a thing of this material world in the end. I think it can have a spiritual element ideally with a connection but most people don't get to that level. Materialistic, why, because as a man before you can get the sex you need the job, then the money, honey, then the shag pad, then any other shit (imo gen Z is even more materialistic, i'm gen X) and none of that is even a guarantee because sorry to say its not what's on the inside that counts. Everything i have seen particularly in college supports that. Cardboard personality, model looks = sex, beautiful on the inside. ugly on the outside = nada.
> 
> I doubt I can ever turn it around now. What am i gonna do tell a girl i'm almost 30 and have boned less than most 19 year olds? The soul curdling despair is y i'm a cannabis addict. Well one of the reasons anyway. The other reasons are i don't wanna take big pharma medz. They break yo dick


It is rare to sense the emotional bond. 2 women in my life of a few. Weed dealers do well. But just sex then. And it is only more when it truly is.


----------



## shattascam (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It is rare to sense the emotional bond. 2 women in my life of a few. Weed dealers do well. But just sex then. And it is only more when it truly is.


I was just too tender for too long to be a good fuckboy, cared too much about feeling n wishy washy shit. Didn't think i could have a clean conscience using someone's body. Silly me, missed out. Shoulda sold my soul to the devil long ago then i'd be living large


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

shattascam said:


> I was just too tender for too long to be a good fuckboy, cared too much about feeling n wishy washy shit. Didn't think i could have a clean conscience using someone's body. Silly me, missed out. Shoulda sold my soul to the devil long ago then i'd be living large


Pat yourself on the back. Just conditioning yourself to be a loyal partner. And not yet jaded. And 30? Chill. Long road. And many surprises as traveled.

Peace it will find you if you see it. LOL.


----------



## shattascam (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Pat yourself on the back. Just conditioning yourself to be a loyal partner. And not yet jaded. And 30? Chill. Long road. And many surprises as traveled.
> 
> Peace it will find you if you see it. LOL.


It's confidence but a very certain type. Confidence in the face of literally everything life throws at you, she's taking a 21 year gamble and so are you unless you're a POS who disappears afterward. And sadly once lust creeps in the door so does aggression, all that shit, once you start noticing girls interested in you is about the same time other guys wanna fuck you up. My dad grew up without a dad, didn't know how to be a dad. I learned and am still learning everything late on my own. And still no hair on my chest. This is probably related to not having sex.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 7, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4779309


20 yrs and very very pleased!!! We don't have sex we make love.Whenever and whatever way she wants. Saying is happy wife happy life and when you are in love with someone there is no better feeling in this world then too see them happy.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> 20 yrs and very very pleased!!! We don't have sex we make love.Whenever and whatever way she wants. Saying is happy wife happy life and when you are in love with someone there is no better feeling in this world then too see them happy.


The re composure afterwards is pathetic after the years. Yes.


----------



## Massachusetts86 (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It is rare to sense the emotional bond. 2 women in my life of a few. Weed dealers do well. But just sex then. And it is only more when it truly is.


Wait a minute man...your trying to tell.me your less of a man, for being more of a MAN for having less sex than most because it actually has value to you? Because you feel like you have love to give rather than a dick it makes you less?? No sir. To me, you remind me of chris mccandless. "Into the wild" material things didn't matter to him. Only what was "real" ..dont ever doubt yourself, fuck society's opinion on what a "man" should be. Your a bad ass and among the few to be themselves. Get that shit out of your head. Your the man


----------



## Massachusetts86 (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The re composure afterwards is pathetic after the years.
> 
> 
> Massachusetts86 said:
> ...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

Massachusetts86 said:


> Wait a minute man...your trying to tell.me your less of a man, for being more of a MAN for having less sex than most because it actually has value to you? Because you feel like you have love to give rather than a dick it makes you less?? No sir. To me, you remind me of chris mccandless. "Into the wild" material things didn't matter to him. Only what was "real" ..dont ever doubt yourself, fuck society's opinion on what a "man" should be. Your a bad ass and among the few to be themselves. Get that shit out of your head. Your the man


Not my wildest thought. just praise to a virtue rarely seen. Sex at my request here. And I'm sure she would like a request or two more. 

Meaning or meaningless? Self gratification pales to gratifying another in time. LOL.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 7, 2021)

Manly ...


----------



## shattascam (May 7, 2021)

I think you were trying to reply to me not him lol but thanks lol


----------



## Massachusetts86 (May 7, 2021)

shattascam said:


> I think you were trying to reply to me not him lol but thanks lol


Yes I was ...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

shattascam said:


> I think you were trying to reply to me not him lol but thanks lol


Tis Friday Hash Day! LOL.


----------



## shattascam (May 7, 2021)

Massachusetts86 said:


> Yes I was ...


Well i appreciate the good vibes. Lonely and mental health crisis over here, i'm falling apart really. Still have to deal with the cocksuckers who make fun of me like it's high school. Even my brother in law who makes fun of me for being single. And he's fucking my sis. Insult to injury


----------



## Massachusetts86 (May 7, 2021)

shattascam said:


> Well i appreciate the good vibes. Lonely and mental health crisis over here, i'm falling apart really. Still have to deal with the cocksuckers who make fun of me like it's high school


Only be open and let out the more sensitive things to.you , to someone you trust. Never a group. A group is dangerous, mean, and judgmental. A person. Is usually quite the opposite.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

shattascam said:


> Well i appreciate the good vibes. Lonely and mental health crisis over here, i'm falling apart really. Still have to deal with the cocksuckers who make fun of me like it's high school


Most only have that confidence because they are hollow and hurting. See it for what it is. I was that guy in high school antagonizing. Sad was I really with all I truly had. 

Best wishes.


----------



## Massachusetts86 (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Most only have that confidence because they are hollow and hurting. See it for what it is. I was that guy in high school antagonizing. Sad was I really with all I truly had.
> 
> Best wishes.


I didn't have sex or ever want to make a woman an object. I've had few partners. But now have 4 kids and a beautiful LOYAL, amazing wife. Good things come to those with honest and true intentions. A man is not based on his wealth, but his integrity and positive effect on others. If you feel more pressure from.peers doing something they dont...chances are your doing the right thing. Life just loves to test your resolve


----------



## go go kid (May 7, 2021)

overated, it fills a gap in the middle of the day lol


----------



## Massachusetts86 (May 7, 2021)

shattascam said:


> Well i appreciate the good vibes. Lonely and mental health crisis over here, i'm falling apart really. Still have to deal with the cocksuckers who make fun of me like it's high school. Even my brother in law who makes fun of me for being single. And he's fucking my sis. Insult to injury


Thats his insecurity projecting onto you. Truth is, I promise. He is more lonely than you are. Sounds like he doesn't have love, just a hot spot for his dick to rest. (Forgjve my bluntness).sometimes the happiest people with the "perfect "relationship, are the ones who don't have anything but an ego to protect. Truth


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

Massachusetts86 said:


> I didn't have sex or ever want to make a woman an object. I've had few partners. But now have 4 kids and a beautiful LOYAL, amazing wife. Good things come to those with honest and true intentions. A man is not based on his wealth, but his integrity and positive effect on others. If you feel more pressure from.peers doing something they dont...chances are your doing the right thing. Life just loves to test your resolve


I honestly wasted thirty years of my life playing look at me and chasing trophy conquest. Only grew myself and a foundation when she stopped playing coy. Almost 20 years of hard lessons. But a bond on another plane I would never sacrifice. And my previous are but dust in the wind.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

go go kid said:


> overated, it fills a gap in the middle of the day lol


I offer to do dishes or go get something from the store. LOL. It's good when you can joke about it.


----------



## Massachusetts86 (May 7, 2021)

Massachusetts86 said:


> Thats his insecurity projecting onto you. Truth is, I promise. He is more lonely than you are. Sounds like he doesn't have love, just a hot spot for his dick to rest. (Forgjve my bluntness).sometimes the happiest people with the "perfect "relationship, are the ones who don't have anything but an ego to protect. Truth


And....sometimes people settle, wish they had an opportunity to wait...you probably remind them of freedom and the ability to pick the way you want to live...which in turn shows their jealousy is about them wanting what you have, not about you at all


----------



## shattascam (May 7, 2021)

Massachusetts86 said:


> Thats his insecurity projecting onto you. Truth is, I promise. He is more lonely than you are. Sounds like he doesn't have love, just a hot spot for his dick to rest. (Forgjve my bluntness).sometimes the happiest people with the "perfect "relationship, are the ones who don't have anything but an ego to protect. Truth


People who are really happy and fulfilled in life never have a need to hurt other people because they are loving life.


----------



## Massachusetts86 (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I honestly wasted thirty years of my life playing look at me and chasing trophy conquest. Only grew myself and a foundation when she stopped playing coy. Almost 20 years of hard lessons. But a bond on another plane I would never sacrifice. And my previous are but dust in the wind.


So your winning.


----------



## go go kid (May 7, 2021)

my last but one girlfriend was sex sex sex all the time, every night for 5 yrs and we never got bored, i love sex, i had started growing plants in her house and they took up too much of my time according to her. so we split after many arguments, still friends with benafits though and never overated


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

Massachusetts86 said:


> So your winning.


I am enjoying a family that fights like hell. Yet will all pile on you if one is challenged. Not winning. "Beatin' the Odds." And mutually beneficial for all and and those we interact with. Damn can I get a flower?


----------



## Massachusetts86 (May 7, 2021)

go go kid said:


> my last but one girlfriend was sex sex sex all the time, every night for 5 yrs and we never got bored, i love sex, i had started growing plants in her house and they took up too much of my time according to her. so we split after many arguments, still friends with benafits though and never overated


Choosing the way you want to.live and still getting what's needed without sacrificing your inner drive for anyone else. Bravo.


----------



## Massachusetts86 (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I am enjoying a family that fights like hell. Yet will all pile on you if one is challenged. Not winning. "Beatin' the Odds." And mutually beneficial for all and and those we interact with. Damn can I get a flower?


Hahahahaha thats EVERY FAMILY MY FRIEND


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

Massachusetts86 said:


> Hahahahaha thats EVERY FAMILY MY FRIEND


Sadly too many hold grudges. We blow steam and allow freedom of thought. All good and considered. Not stewed upon at end of encounter. LOL. Very few of our thought or values.


----------



## Massachusetts86 (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sadly too many hold grudges. We blow steam and allow freedom of thought. All good and considered. Not stewed upon at end of encounter. LOL. Very few of our thought or values.


The best people and the best bonds come from sharing battles with each other. Whether on or not on each other's side makes no difference, the fact remains that the.loyalty is there. And thats a light you can hang your hat on. Your doing it right


----------



## Tvanmunhen (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I am enjoying a family that fights like hell. Yet will all pile on you if one is challenged. Not winning. "Beatin' the Odds." And mutually beneficial for all and and those we interact with. Damn can I get a flower?







__





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 19, 2021)

I'm asexual. Zero interest in sex, took me till I was 30 to figure this out. It's made life a lot easier.


----------



## YardG (May 26, 2021)

There've been times when I thought sex was a little hum-drum, and times when it was mindblowing, like tripping. I just had a vasectomy a couple hours ago... we'll see how the next few days go but that was nowhere near as bad as I feared.


----------



## GreZzlys (Jul 4, 2021)

Darling, don't worry about being rejected. He is your husband and I'm sure he loves you just the way you are. Pregnancy is a hard period in a woman's life and I'm convinced that he doesn't see you any less beautiful than before. It's just your mind messing around and creating problems that don't exist. Send your kids somewhere for a while, dress as sexy as you could, and seduce that man until he is melting because of your presence. Sex during pregnancy is also pretty healthy as it makes your stress go away, so enjoy it dear. I've always done that and to spice things up more I bought some ball gags cause he has some strange but hot kinks lol.


----------



## Token Dankies (Jul 5, 2021)

Sex can be absolutely amazing or boring


----------



## HydoDan (Jul 5, 2021)

Overrated? I think not!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2021)

i guess it depends on who you're doing it with...i don't think i can rate my current partner highly enough.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> I'm asexual. Zero interest in sex, took me till I was 30 to figure this out. It's made life a lot easier.


dude...when you finally get with someone you've been trying to get with for a long time, and it's even hotter than you thought it was going to be, your leg shakes like a dogs...i don't want to dissolve into a letter to penthouse...but if you live without that...you ain't livin...


----------



## shattascam (Jul 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude...when you finally get with someone you've been trying to get with for a long time, and it's even hotter than you thought it was going to be, your leg shakes like a dogs...i don't want to dissolve into a letter to penthouse...but if you live without that...you ain't livin...


What about getting with ANYONE, when you're 27 years old and have only had sex three times in your life (with the girl who took your v-card), and this was back in 2016, nada since then, huh huh huh? I'll probably cum inside of ten seconds. If I can ever find a bitch who can get past my looks and me being 5'7". And if i don't shoot myself due to the misery and shame of being 27 and having had less sex than most 17 year olds


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude...when you finally get with someone you've been trying to get with for a long time, and it's even hotter than you thought it was going to be, your leg shakes like a dogs...i don't want to dissolve into a letter to penthouse...but if you live without that...you ain't livin...


Not everyone prioritizes the same things. I guess having never had a problem being able to hook up my perspective is a bit different.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 7, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> I guess having never had a problem being able to hook up my perspective is a bit different.


I wish i could live in that world, are you really good looking or rich or something?


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 7, 2021)

Sex is monkey brain bullshit. Just a distraction really.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 7, 2021)

shattascam said:


> What about getting with ANYONE, when you're 27 years old and have only had sex three times in your life (with the girl who took your v-card), and this was back in 2016, nada since then, huh huh huh? I'll probably cum inside of ten seconds. If I can ever find a bitch who can get past my looks and me being 5'7". And if i don't shoot myself due to the misery and shame of being 27 and having had less sex than most 17 year olds


And almost as much as many married guys

You sound typical to be honest


----------



## shattascam (Jul 7, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> And almost as much as many married guys
> 
> You sound typical to be honest


That's why i'm gonna make sure the girl i marry someday is a total freak lol


----------



## Skunkbudz (Jul 7, 2021)

.... To each their own I guess....


----------



## Skunkbudz (Jul 7, 2021)

HydoDan said:


> Overrated? I think not!


It's all about how much you put into it


----------



## go go kid (Jul 7, 2021)

yes but it fills a gap in the middle of the day


----------



## shattascam (Jul 7, 2021)

Skunkbudz said:


> It's all about how much you put into it


I will sell my soul if it means i can taste vagina for the first time in over four years.

Jk i lost my soul long ago and still no dice. I was duped by false advertising. I missed the cutoff for the one-time soul and sex exchange offer. But i'd like to arbitrate it. I would like to present a case that due to extremely high libido and sexual prowess and raw passion and sexual magnitude I should be given a second chance. Please God let me in the people having sex club. I have wanted to be in the people having sex club since i knew it existed. There is nothing I want more. World without end, amen.


----------



## Skunkbudz (Jul 7, 2021)

go go kid said:


> yes but it fills a gap in the middle of the day


I stand corrected... it's all about how much you fill the gap


----------



## shattascam (Jul 7, 2021)

Skunkbudz said:


> I stand corrected... it's all about how much you fill the gap


If I eat a whole head of celery and two dozen oysters I can fill some serious gaps with my seminal emissions. I can use my cock as a caulking gun.


----------



## go go kid (Jul 7, 2021)

i dont see how you could call it overated, ever tried tantic sex, now thats satifying to the max


----------



## shattascam (Jul 7, 2021)

go go kid said:


> ever tried tantic sex


No, but there's still time, at least for another five years when i'll probably need a little blue pill. What am i doing online at 27 talking about sex i need to be having sex. Tick tick goes my biological clock


----------



## go go kid (Jul 7, 2021)

try it, you wont spend so much time online i can assure you, once the lockdown is over and i can see my girlfriend again you can be sure i wont be online lol


----------



## shattascam (Jul 7, 2021)

go go kid said:


> try it, you wont spend so much time online i can assure you, once the lockdown is over and i can see my girlfriend again you can be sure i wont be online lol


You can get an amen on that!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Not everyone prioritizes the same things. I guess having never had a problem being able to hook up my perspective is a bit different.


and you assume i did? maybe i was busy as hell, just not with the chica i was talking about....¿


----------



## OutdoorOpps (Oct 11, 2021)

Yeah, I got you mate, I look at my wife and I feel the same


----------



## vinikir (Jan 16, 2022)

Sex is a very intimate thing, of course having sex is a very pleasant pleasure, especially if you smoke ganja, a lot of things in our lives bring pleasure in addition to sex. And all people have different pleasures I know a couple of guys who enjoy going to the gym and pulling weights brings great pleasure I think even more than sex, and having sex is very easy now if you just go to the internet and see certain dating sites, here they are aimed at communication for sex, flirting and lots of different pleasures. So I think that for many people sex has become an overrated pleasure.


----------



## Nixs (Jan 16, 2022)

You go without food you die, on the other hand, lack of sex won't kill you but will drive you crazy 
Sex is mainly for reproduction and without the pleasure associated with it, most likely we won't reproduce much.


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 16, 2022)

Trust is better than sex.
Trust is more scarce than sex.
Trust is more important than sex.
Trust is harder to live without than sex.


----------



## Coldnasty (Jan 16, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Trust is better than sex.
> Trust is more scarce than sex.
> Trust is more important than sex.
> Trust is harder to live without than sex.


Lol whatever. Sex is what keeps the world humming along.


----------



## Coldnasty (Jan 16, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> I'm asexual. Zero interest in sex, took me till I was 30 to figure this out. It's made life a lot easier.


I find it hard to believe you have zero interest in sex. Are you saying you don’t even masturbate? I’m genuinely curious and not even trying to start some dumb shit lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 16, 2022)

I need to get it once a week at least usually. If not I start having crazy sex dreams.

I have lucid dreams sometimes, and can somewhat control them. It's a trip when you realize you're dreaming and realize you can do whatever you want. But the logical part of the brain wants to say that's not possible and wants to wake you up. I won't tell you what I was doing last night in my dreams, lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 16, 2022)

I give myself 5 stars.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 16, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I give myself 5 stars.


I graduated Summa Cum Laude.


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 17, 2022)

Coldnasty said:


> Lol whatever. Sex is what keeps the world humming along.


Sure it does…but talk to me when you’re 60 about how smart you are *now*


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 17, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Sure it does…but talk to me when you’re 60 about how smart you are *now*


When I'm 60, I'm still gonna be getting laid regularly. But I'm gifted.


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 17, 2022)

That’s nice..but like I said talk to me *then* about how smart you thought you were *now*


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 17, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> That’s nice..but like I said talk to me *then* about how smart you thought you were *now*


Is that a riddle?


----------



## Coldnasty (Jan 17, 2022)

Bagginski said:


> Sure it does…but talk to me when you’re 60 about how smart you are *now*


Lol I’m no young buck but I keep the pipes clean. Plan on having copious amounts of sex into my later years. 60 is wayyyyyy too young to stop having lots of sex lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## OutdoorOpps (Jan 18, 2022)

toxatyt said:


> I don't think so, I just love having sex, the main thing is variety in it.



What a fact... variety is the most underrated thing


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)

If I get lucky again tomorrow it'll be what hockey folks call the Hat Trick.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jan 27, 2022)

idk about sex... but when I'm in the garden.. I love to get them planties wet.


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 28, 2022)

Sex is overrated? Said the person not getting any. 
low T or shitty partners


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2022)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like to smoke weed and have sex.


I'm thinking of George Costanza (Seinfeld) eating in bed while having sex. 

Getting high could be good too, so long at the other person is doing most of the work.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 28, 2022)

I was one of those guys who's libido always threatened to get me in trouble from getting girls pregnant in HS and college to fucking up my marriage and having my kids hate me.

Sex was on my brain all the time.

In my fifties (58 now) the constant thinking about getting laid has started to wane and instead of worrying about slowing down I'm thankful it's not such a consuming thought anymore.

YMMV of course


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 31, 2022)

Well I am "old" by most peoples standards now 'cause most humans I see are way younger than me by some distance..................

it has never been over rated for me - since I never seem to get enough and it has all been good. However, some has been better than others. 
As already mentioned above- it seems to get under rated by those who dont get much or none at all. Or have limited or a bad experience in the matter. 

it should be a way to strenghten a pair bond and show ones special attraction and affection for a special friend. Not a contract which binds or is used to manipulate another. If it is for a mutualistic good cause that is greater than self, then it can be the most beautiful thing you can experience............

Or not so it depends, no? Primarily on yourself and how you end up engaging in it and the circumstances involved............... but it can not be forced into a good outcome. It must come "naturally".
Thats what I think about that

'jus sayin................ nice thread here

P.S.- it seems to help me to get "tuned up" first (if you know what I mean)

and then she looked at me with those big brown eyes and said: "you aint seen nothin yet. B-B-B baby, you just aint seen nothin yet."


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm thinking of George Costanza (Seinfeld) eating in bed while having sex.
> 
> Getting high could be good too, so long at the other person is doing most of the work.


I find pastrami to be the most sensual.


----------



## Drumminghead (Jan 31, 2022)

persian.toker said:


> One That's it, I just think sex is good but not as good as today's culture has us believe. Often times, everyday tasks such as eating, going to the bathroom, taking a shower, smoking ganja, participating in a good conversation or doing your duties well, can be as pleasurable, if not more.
> 
> What do you think?


Either I’m doing everything you listed wrong or you ain’t doing the horizontal polka right. Which I don’t know


----------



## Coldnasty (Feb 1, 2022)

Drumminghead said:


> Either I’m doing everything you listed wrong or you ain’t doing the horizontal polka right. Which I don’t know


Can’t have good sex until you appreciate w


Drumminghead said:


> Either I’m doing everything you listed wrong or you ain’t doing the horizontal polka right. Which I don’t know


even sex with myself is fun


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I find pastrami to be the most sensual.



Thought I was alone in the world lol


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 28, 2022)

Sex is making illegal drugs in your clandestine brain laboratory with a buddy. It really doesn't get better than sex. Maybe crack. Idk.


----------



## New weed grower (Feb 28, 2022)

persian.toker said:


> That's it, I just think sex is good but not as good as today's culture has us believe. Often times, everyday tasks such as eating, going to the bathroom, taking a shower, smoking ganja, participating in a good conversation or doing your duties well, can be as pleasurable, if not more.
> 
> What do you think?


You must be doing it wrong


----------



## kwigybo88 (Mar 15, 2022)

Sex is overrated if you're neither into that person and if you're not super attracted to them. But if theyre into say, letting you choke them or do butt stuff it definitely makes up for it.

If youre super keen on them, theyre hot and they dont mind a bit of 'atm', choking and slapping, well thats a goooood time....


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 15, 2022)

Sex is quite underrated in that it's one of the deepest ways to connect with someone on a human level. No pun intended, lol  

People who say "sex is overrated" are the kinds of people who could probably go live off-the-grid solo for a number of years. . ... And that's cool. Not me though. I need my family and friends. I need to be able to reach out once in a while. Sure I'll get in moods where I'd love nothing more than to be left alone, but for me that never lasts long. I need people, not afraid to say it.


----------



## tomasmz (Mar 16, 2022)

I don't know, it's hard for me to answer that. Many girls really think so, it seems to them not as enjoyable as using different toys that bring more pleasure than sex, but I do not think so, I think they are wrong, but still they are frequent users of such toys, I think here already plays their addiction and they can not stop doing it.


----------



## JamieThePainter (Apr 13, 2022)

All depends who you're doing it with really. 

If it's with someone you love, then it's a very spiritual, beautiful thing. Comparable to DMT, I'd say.

If it's with some slapper on a Friday night, then not so much.


----------



## Spiveysrevenge (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm almost 28 and I've never got laid because I'm ugly and girls don't want a 6 inch dick in them so I wouldn't even know. It's caused a lot of sadness and anger for me though


----------



## Aapoo (May 27, 2022)

A slapper? I can guess what this means but don't know that any women that Ive been with would appreciate this sort of rigor. Smatter of fat they wouldn't like the cervix being thumped like that. Lol


----------



## PotLadysays (Jun 8, 2022)

burrheadd said:


> View attachment 4234890


I think maybe you haven’t had great sex. Sex is not overrated - the way sex is portrayed all around us is unrealistic. But if you are lucky enough to find a compatible partner (sexually, spiritally intellectually) who also smokes (that’s important!) then sex can be an amazing aspect to you as a couple.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 13, 2022)

After a few rounds of morning sex the Lady and I have to disagree.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 13, 2022)

xtsho said:


> After a few rounds of morning sex the Lady and I have to disagree.


Jeezus christ, who are you, Sting??


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 13, 2022)

Sting is one long round lmao shit i can tag back in


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 13, 2022)

I just didn’t think x had that kind if time on a Monday morning lol


----------



## Brettman (Jun 13, 2022)

xtsho said:


> After a few rounds of morning sex the Lady and I have to disagree.


You guys do sex ? Gross


----------



## xtsho (Jun 13, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Jeezus christ, who are you, Sting??


----------



## Brettman (Jun 13, 2022)

Frigging guy looks like a hedgehog! ^


----------



## Aapoo (Jun 18, 2022)

Spiveysrevenge said:


> I'm almost 28 and I've never got laid because I'm ugly and girls don't want a 6 inch dick in them so I wouldn't even know. It's caused a lot of sadness and anger for me though


Sorry bro. Sex can be no more than a bodily function. The ways of primates. Procreation. Addiction to release. However you want to look at it. Sex can be power but it doesn't have to be running our life.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 19, 2022)

The OP hasn't been seen in almost 3 years. My guess is he died from Blue Balls.


----------

